# Game 70: Heat @ Pacers (3/26 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, March 26, 2014 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade practiced today and expects to play tomorrow. Said his injury is a strained achilles, not an ankle issue.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Big game for both teams. With how we've both been playing recently it will be interesting to see what teams actually show up for this game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Big game for both teams. With how we've both been playing recently it will be interesting to see what teams actually show up for this game.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Can't wait to see Ray and the boys tonight 

He better not go scoreless like last time I saw him here live lol


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Ray been lighting it up, he will at least score this game.


Edit: Sorry Marcus13, Ray got the flu....he isn't playing tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That sucks. He'd been playing so well of late.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Slightly devastated, but it's ok...hell be back in town for the playoffs! Lets to get this W Miami!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 23m
> Ray Allen did not accompany the team on the current road trip. His return for the remaining 2 games (Detroit & Milwaukee) is questionable.
> 
> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 21m
> Spo on tonight’s team health status: “Everybody else is ready to go.”


..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats GAY Ray isnt playing. He was starting to play with consistency again

Please be healthy for the playoffs Miami


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, the good news tonight is that both teams cannot lose. Only one of the two can. We can snap that Pacers lose, Heat lose streak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

lol Roy Hibbert pretty much is average against everyone else. Then plays us like he's Wilt Chamberlain.

Last 3 games he was 5 for 20. Tonight he's already 4 for 5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rashard getting minutes over Mike tonight. Spo looking for some outside shooting to open things up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-17 after 1

Hibbert a problem again. Gonna need much more from Wade and Bosh on offense.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

As usual, refs don't see Hibbert's fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Lebron to Bosh. Falling down, still finds Bosh for a 3. 

Ugly ass game so far. Game would be in the 20's without Hibbert and Lebron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Hibbert thing is so weird. Save for that one drive on Oden, those were all shots he's been missing on other teams. Clear to see room for improvement in Greg's D on him, though.

Douglas doesn't even know how to properly stand behind the 3-point line :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

45-44 at the half

Great run to end the quarter. A 15-4 run by the Heat to take the 1pt lead at the half. Helped a ton by the Pacers getting into the penalty with 6 minutes to go in the quarter. Lebron was 10-10 from the line. 

Pacers were 6-21 in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No Battier tonight is a bit odd, but he's had trouble in this matchup since he first shut down West in '12. Also, as W2 alluded to, we need Shard's floor spacing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD gets the start over Oden


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7 missed free throws..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

68-63 after 3

Once again, the Heat close the quarter strong. Good to see the 3's start falling for the Heat. Always a struggle to hit them when we play in Indy. 

Gonna need Wade and Bosh to step up and carry the offense while Lebron rests.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron didn't do any wrong thing there.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade wasn't out.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

We are not making any points.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Refs bludgeoning us tonight. That Wade 3 they took away was killer. Didn't even want to call that Stevenson tech without the protest.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, and that flagrant offensive foul on LeBron. Never seen anything like that. You want to call it if he's doing it with an off arm...OK. He was holding the ball with both hands. I doubt while double clutching to shoot he had "bash Hibbert" on his mind.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jace said:


> Oh, and that flagrant offensive foul on LeBron. Never seen anything like that. You want to call it if he's doing it with an off arm...OK. He was holding the ball with both hands. I doubt while double clutching to shoot he had "bash Hibbert" on his mind.


Exactly. If LeBron had extended it to hit Hibbert, it would have been a flagrant one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad turnover by Lebron leads to an Evan Turner layup. And on the play, Wade tweaks something and a timeout is needed. Great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope that's just a cramp and not a strained hamstring for wade.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Another turnover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna end up losing because of a David West 3. He'd been 3-12 from 3 on the season. Wasnt even set or anything. Just turned around,shot it and buried it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh my, George Hill.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 84-83

Bosh had a good look, but just wasnt set and couldnt get enough on it. Would rather have gotten Lebron the ball on the move to the basket. Hindsight 20/20 though. 

Heat were up 4 with 2 minutes to go and allowed an 8-0 run.

Needed more from Bosh and Wade. And our PG's continue to suck. Way too many turnovers from the backcourt tonight. 

Lebron was great.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not bummed by this loss. Kinda exposed how over-rated the Pacers are against us when Hibbert isn't getting everything he wants. We would've won if it weren't for the bogus out of bounds call on the Wade 3. So it goes.

A lot of little things can be pointed to in this game. That late Rio turnover was god awful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I also thought it'd be LeBron with a head of steam to the rim, and Bosh as 2ndary outlet.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Monty McCutchen just shuts down and stop calling anything in the 4th in the area where David West hit the three. Refs just not used to playoff speed basketball and ruined the game during the physical patch.

He gave a flop for George, missed charge by Turner running into Haslem, a walk by West, and Turner extending his arm on a layup (I don't even like that call but they use it against LeBron always so fair is fair).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If you guys are going to bring excuses come playoff time stick to these threads in the Heat forum.

It's so ****ing pathetic what comes out of your mouths when you lose.

Good lord, grow the **** up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

More hindsight: I know the group wasn't doing horribly, but Bosh came back way too late.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade only had cramp.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The first missed call ever in the NBA. They should start an investigation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> More hindsight: I know the group wasn't doing horribly, but Bosh came back way too late.


Yeah, though that's a tough call with him having 5 fouls and knowing that the Pacers were gonna play through Hibbert and West. 


WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Wade only had cramp.


Good to hear it was just a cramp. Came at the worst time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, but one of those things where if you bring him back with under a minute left, you're basically not using him in the first place.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> If you guys are going to bring excuses come playoff time stick to these threads in the Heat forum.
> 
> It's so ****ing pathetic what comes out of your mouths when you lose.
> 
> Good lord, grow the **** up.


Dont act like every team in the league doesn't get favoritism from the refs at home. NBA is the worst American Sports league for officials

That said we deserve it for not earning the #1 seed which is mostly a result of mangled Wade and inconsistent Bosh.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

R-Star said:


> If you guys are going to bring excuses come playoff time stick to these threads in the Heat forum.
> 
> It's so ****ing pathetic what comes out of your mouths when you lose.
> 
> Good lord, grow the **** up.


I agree


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

BlackNRed said:


> Dont act like every team in the league doesn't get favoritism from the refs at home. NBA is the worst American Sports league for officials
> 
> That said we deserve it for not earning the #1 seed which is mostly a result of mangled Wade and inconsistent Bosh.


Dude, why did you even bother replying to R-Star?

We are in our own forum not trolling. He is instigating shit. Let him talk to himself.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Dude, why did you even bother replying to R-Star?
> 
> We are in our own forum not trolling. He is instigating shit. Let him talk to himself.


I'm sick of him telling Heat fans to stay on their own forum. What is he the forum police, where's the mods on his silly azz for always trying to start flame wars

Yes I know he likes to troll..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Then don't answer him. If you are sick of him, then let him talk to himself.

Otherwise, he will keep coming back.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> Then don't answer him. If you are sick of him, then let him talk to himself.
> 
> Otherwise, he will keep coming back.


:laugh:

It takes a special kind of poster to consistently pull the "Hes a troll!" bs every time he doesn't like what he hears. 

To clarify, I'm referring to you. 


But by all means, live in your fantasy land. Miami would have won if the evil refs didn't steal the victory away from them. Its probably a plot by the NBA to get Lebron. In fact, every time Miami loses its because of the refs, or some other form of cheating. 

I mean, that's what you want to hear right?

Let me explain something to you. This post won't be edited. Nor does it break any forum rules. I'll also explain that some Miami fans enjoy posts like this. Do you know what a forum is for? Discussion. If you don't like regular discussion and have to yell for moderation at every turn, log off the internet please.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Pacers are a regular season team.

Let the kids have that, thats all Indiana and their fans can get out of the NBA.

Just wait till playoffs guys, because that's where Pacers crumble and like time and time again....Pacers will be regular season winners and playoff failures.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Pyrex said:


> Pacers are a regular season team.
> 
> Let the kids have that, thats all Indiana and their fans can get out of the NBA.
> 
> Just wait till playoffs guys, because that's where Pacers crumble and like time and time again....Pacers will be regular season winners and playoff failures.


I think you are underrating Indiana. Taking the Heat to 7 games is not what I would consider choking.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Any reports came up on what Stevenson said that got him ejected?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Any reports came up on what Stevenson said that got him ejected?


It's Stephenson...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Knick Killer said:


> It's Stephenson...


Any Report on what Stephenson said that got him ejected?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

He called wade "bitch n****"


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pyrex said:


> He called wade "bitch n****"


Definitely an accurate name to describe Mr. Wade.


----------

